# Black ops glitch



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Find people using these loads now on the Xbox and found out why i keep getting low score if you can't play without them then don't :devil:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Haha ! Brillaint


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

absolute class


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

ha ha ha


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

What the hell is that about? Do you actually get anything or is it just to view that video?


----------

